# Handbook of Mass Measurement



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467/..._CRC_2002_.rar


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (11 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحيه طيبه
شكرا على هذه المشاركه الجيده 
ولكنني لم استطع تحميل الكتاب هل يمكن المساعده و سأكون شاكرا للتعاون 
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم


----------



## ahmedeldeep (11 يوليو 2006)

عمر الكبيسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحيه طيبه
> شكرا على هذه المشاركه الجيده
> ...


ما هى مشكلتك اخى العزيز


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز:
لم اتمكن من تحميل ، هل يمكنك المساعدة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 أغسطس 2006)

العضو المتميز احمد الديب شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب ولكن هل يمكن رفعه على موقع رفع اخر او على سيرفر المنتدى خاصة ان حجمه يسمح بذلك حتى نتمكن من تحميله وشكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (3 مايو 2009)

مرحبا أخواني الأعزاء

لقد حملت الكتاب ونزل معي من الرابط واعتقد هذا الموقع rapidshare يطلب إشتراك وينزل معك الكتاب مرة من الرابط وبعدين ما يرضي الا با الاشتراك
على العموم نزل معي بسهولة يمكن لأنة لأول مرة وتحياتي لكم حبيت المساعدة ونلتقي علي خير

م/ توفيق الشيباني

عفوا لم استطيع إرفاق بقية الملفات لعدم كفاية الوقت معي و لقانون الموقع لايمكن تحميل ملف أكثر من 2.4 ميجا بايت

ساحاول غدا أو رسل ايملك على الخاص


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (3 مايو 2009)

لقد حملت الكتاب ونزل معي من الرابط واعتقد هذا الموقع rapidshare يطلب إشتراك وينزل معك الكتاب مرة من الرابط وبعدين ما يرضي الا با الاشتراك
على العموم نزل معي بسهولة يمكن لأنة لأول مرة وتحياتي لكم حبيت المساعدة ونلتقي علي خير

م/ توفيق الشيباني

عفوا لم استطيع إرفاق بقية الملفات لعدم كفاية الوقت معي و لقانون الموقع لايمكن تحميل ملف أكثر من 2.4 ميجا بايت والملف مضغوط ب rar حجمة 3.38 ميجا إذا أمكن وسمح مشرف القسم مشكورا" بحملة دفعة وحدة أو بحملة على دفعات ولكن الوقت يضيع

تحياتي 
م/ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (3 مايو 2009)

الملفات عددها 34 ولد الان تم رفع 9 ملفات pdf برفع الباقي في وقت لاحق حيث لم أستطيع رفع 3 ملفات بكل رد أسف على هذا لانة يجب أن نحترم سياسة الموقع
وياليت المشرف يرسل ليا أيميلة على الخاص برسلة الملف دفعة واحدة على ايميلة هذا إذا كان موافق وأحترم راية بالطبع في حال عدم الاجابة

وشكرا


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

أسف على التأخير ل أسباب خارجة عن ارادتي والسبب كل ما أحاول ادخل يكون شخص ما يحاول يدخل بإسمي
سأحاول قدر الامكان ارسل لك قدر ما استطيع وبالتسلسل للملفات

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

الملفات مرفقة حسب طلبكم وبالتسلسل

تحياتي بكم

م/ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني*​


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع

تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق​
*


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع*

*ملاحظة الملف رقم 28 غير موجود لان حجمة 1 ك ب


تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني*


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

*Handbook of Mass Measurement*
*الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع*

*ملاحظة الملف2531-chApp الملف ينقسم الي A , B , C*


تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (9 مايو 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق لكم الملفات حسب طلب الاخوة الاعزاء / محمد المسلاتي والاخ عمر الكبيسي ومشرف الموقع الاخ هانى شرف الدين.
حبت أن أساعد الزملاء اللذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل الملف وإسهاما" مني لرفد هذا الموقع المتميز بالفائدة كما عودنا بالنفع والاستفادة منة حبت أن أشارك ولو بشئ بسيط وهو التحميل من النت وتخزينة بالموقع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع*

*في الاخير ماتبقي الا هذا الملف *
*وتصبحون على الف خير*
*وحسبي اني اجتهدت والمعذرة على التاخير*
*

تحياتي لكم جميعا"

أخوكم م./ توفيق الشيباني*


----------

